# Possibly a little downtime tonight...



## Frederik Magle

The server's IP address is being changed in exactly 1 hour, and I am manually changing the DNS record for the domain right after writing this post. The name servers for the domain may take up to 2 hours to update but may also take less. But it could take up to 24 hours (would be unusual though) before most DNS servers on the net have been updated.

That was a little technical, sorry 

What it means to you is that the site site may be down* for anything between a few minutes and several hours, starting within the next hour or so. 

Sorry for the inconvenience - I'm crossing fingers for as little downtime as possible, but it's out of my hands.

Regards,
Frederik

* actually the site will not be "down" at any point (except for possibly one or two minutes if the server needs to be restarted), you will just not be able to reach it...


----------

